# Replacing the slide topper material on a 2000 Holiday Rambler Endeavor



## indianajoe (Jun 4, 2014)

I need to change the material on the slide topper over the big slide out. The topper has an awning section that is together with the slide topper itself. I would very much like be contacted by somebody that has made this change so I can find out how to do it.


----------



## LEN (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry didn't see this sooner. I had the R&R done on mine this spring as the topper was in need of sewing. It does take two people and I had a pro do it And he had a couple of cheater steps. First he rolled out the topper by hand then drilled a self tapping screw to hold the roller in place. Then drilled on the forward end a hole in the tube where the topper was at the end of the topper material. Then took the retaining screw out that holds the topper in the channel at the forward end. Pulled the topper out of the rail on the MH side and out of the tube from the newly drilled hole (that he had smoothed with a rat tailed file) at the same rate. Took it in sewed it and reinstalled then gripped the roller and took the screw out that held the roller from unwinding and slowly let it roll up. The Uninstall and reinstall took all of ten minutes each with his cheater tick of the drilled hole. Kinda hard to explain but if you look you can see how to put a screw in to hold the tube from unrolling and where to drill a hole to pull the topper out.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 6, 2014)

In the process of doing mine now.  I did remove mine and it was not a big deal but the way Len was done would be simpler.  Having a problem locating proper material to replace mine with.  Guess I will order online and have a uphouslery do the sewing.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 6, 2014)

If you elect to take the ends off just count the winds of the spring end.  Just be sure to hold the spring end tight when you take it loose from slide.  You can hold the rail that looks like a question mark to slowly unwind.  I dont remember how many winds mine was but I got it wrote down.  You can goggle and get step by step.  I removed mine with no help.


----------



## Dick R (Jun 7, 2014)

I just ordered new material from tough top. Check out there web site. They have a lot of instructional video. I went to a 15oz vinyl. They claim this particular vinyl is superior to OEM. I am replacing the acrylic material that pulled away from coach because the stitching failed around the bead on 2 of them. the edge stitching is all unraveled. I hope replacing them is as easy as it looks. Doing it myself.

Good luck, Dick R


----------

